# OS X Mavericks



## Raymii (Oct 23, 2013)

For all you Ruby loving, low cut shirt before it was cool Starbucks hipsters with macbooks, There is a new release of OS X.


All joking aside, I like the tabs in the file manager/finder. I hope the improved battery life helps when data center visits taken longer then expectes.


Here is the Ars Technica review, very well written: http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/os-x-10-9/12/


What do you guys think of Mavericks? Have you tried it already? Or do you stick with what you have now?


One of my clients has a mac desktop developer License, they provide me with my macbook, so I've been running it since the first beta.


Do Note, not only hipsters have Macs. The above statement is a joke.


And please keep the flamewars out...


----------



## Novacha (Oct 23, 2013)

Still downloading. 6 hours to go... I am quite excited by the new multi-monitor features.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 23, 2013)

wow its free  Thanks for the news! will upgrade once the congestion is gone


----------



## Novacha (Oct 23, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> wow its free  Thanks for the news! will upgrade once the congestion is gone


 Yeah, their network seems to be a bit congested. It has now been 7 hours and it is still only half way.


----------



## wdq (Oct 23, 2013)

I've been using 10.9 since the GM build was released. A lot of things like the multiple monitor menubars, and finder tabs aren't really new for me since I already had apps that could do those things for me. 

All the other tweaks like compressed RAM, and finder tagging makes the upgrade worth it for me.

I also like how the upgrade is free. A very competitive move towards Microsoft who really can't easily make Windows or Microsoft Office free since they don't sell a whole lot of hardware, and they don't have a whole lot of revenue coming in from their App Store like Apple does.


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 23, 2013)

I started my download the second it came up ran at 70MB/s then dropped down to 30MB/s then sat at that speed for about 20 minutes until the download finished.

My 17" last generation MBP bit the dust so I now have a 15" retina MBP and 25% better battery life supposedly and the memory compression is also a big plus.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 23, 2013)

Love it! took about 15 minutes to download it and ~45 minutes to install it. 

The changes for people with multi screen displays is awesome because I use 3 screens and always thought it would be nice to have something like this. Instead of dragging it to the main screen to change something.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 23, 2013)

Quite like it, would have paid for it anyways but seems like they had a change of hearts 

Battery does indeed seem improved also Safari 7 seems a lot smoother also!


----------



## datarealm (Oct 23, 2013)

Has anyone attempted upgrading a hackintosh?


----------



## wdq (Oct 23, 2013)

datarealm said:


> Has anyone attempted upgrading a hackintosh?


Yeah, that's what I did with the GM build. I had to do a clean installation and then restore from Time Machine, although there may be upgrade options available now that all of the new tools from TonyMacx86 are available.


----------



## jarland (Oct 23, 2013)

Performance increase for the old white MacBook. Significant at that. This was a quality upgrade. Less on visual changes, more on function and performance. Plus...free? I love that Apple continues to challenge the standards. Microsoft's days of over charging for Windows are numbered.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 23, 2013)

The new version of OS X is free? I wonder if that changes the legal state of the hackintosh... And wouldn't this mean that windows is the only (popular) paid operating system out there?


----------



## HDPIXEL (Oct 23, 2013)

Finder tabs and file tags are awesome.  But my 13" MacBookPro (Mid 2012) slows down a bit:  Intel Core i5 2.5, 8GB, 500G.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, you have to buy a Mac to USE OSX. And it's only *officially* licensed for use on Macs.


----------



## jarland (Oct 24, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> Well, you have to buy a Mac to USE OSX. And it's only *officially* licensed for use on Macs.


Free upgrade is a free upgrade. It's not like Microsoft is moving toward any positive direction relative to that area, what with EFI lockdowns and such for new Windows 8 PCs. Unix will always be the most free of the free, I'm sure, but this is a move to set a trend in the commercial markets and I have a feeling that it will push Microsoft to focus less on OS profits, which we could all benefit from in some way. When MP3 players all sucked balls, Apple pushed people to do better. Same with smartphones. No matter your product preferences, everyone wins when someone sticks their neck out and challenges the market in an area where it still lags behind people's expectations.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 24, 2013)

took about 2 and half hours to download on my poor 8mbps internet. And about 1 hour to install. Overall im happy with the update


----------



## Novacha (Oct 24, 2013)

Some guy gave it a 3 star review because it took 7+ min to download...


----------



## Satellite (Oct 26, 2013)

jarland said:


> Free upgrade is a free upgrade. It's not like Microsoft is moving toward any positive direction relative to that area, what with EFI lockdowns and such for new Windows 8 PCs. Unix will always be the most free of the free, I'm sure, but this is a move to set a trend in the commercial markets and I have a feeling that it will push Microsoft to focus less on OS profits, which we could all benefit from in some way. When MP3 players all sucked balls, Apple pushed people to do better. Same with smartphones. No matter your product preferences, everyone wins when someone sticks their neck out and challenges the market in an area where it still lags behind people's expectations.


This is a flawed analogy. Apple is in the hardware business, and by controlling the price of hardware, they're able to more than recoup the cost of giving OS upgrades away for free. There's nothing free in this world, you always pay for it somewhere else (in this case, the inflated cost of buying the hardware that said "free" OS runs on.) I'm sure you're familiar with the term "Apple tax." 

Microsoft may produce some hardware (Surface, Zune, Xbox, etc.) but they're primarily a software company, and you can't expect a software company to give away their prime source of revenue for free without raising prices elsewhere, which people would end up bitching about too.


----------



## jarland (Oct 27, 2013)

Satellite said:


> This is a flawed analogy. Apple is in the hardware business, and by controlling the price of hardware, they're able to more than recoup the cost of giving OS upgrades away for free. There's nothing free in this world, you always pay for it somewhere else (in this case, the inflated cost of buying the hardware that said "free" OS runs on.) I'm sure you're familiar with the term "Apple tax."
> 
> 
> Microsoft may produce some hardware (Surface, Zune, Xbox, etc.) but they're primarily a software company, and you can't expect a software company to give away their prime source of revenue for free without raising prices elsewhere, which people would end up bitching about too.


Keep in mind though that Microsoft is increasingly failing to please home users with software and software prices, and increasingly trying to be a hardware company. I don't think the line here is as big as you make it out to be. Microsoft's days as a company that banks on software licenses for residential use are numbered if OS adoption rates continue to drop and people continue to see their prices as unreasonable. Of course enterprise is another beast, but they are also slowly losing this front to linux as the cost of maintaining these Microsoft infrastructures (ie. exchange) is not dropping as fast as other solutions that provide equal or higher reliability. The inconvenience of switching from a Windows powered network is the only brick wall I ever run into with companies that I consult on this.

Of course apple hardware costs more than the lowest end PCs, but people take notice when they release an OS upgrade, for free, that makes older computers run better. This is counter productive if their only goal is to sell more hardware.


I propose that Apple is becoming a software company trying to get or keep people in the App Store, where the real money is made. Just my 2c


----------



## SonicVPS (Oct 28, 2013)

HDPIXEL said:


> Finder tabs and file tags are awesome.  But my 13" MacBookPro (Mid 2012) slows down a bit:  Intel Core i5 2.5, 8GB, 500G.


Get an SSD in there.

I have an older 15" MBP i7 and with an SSD it flies.


----------



## rupe (Oct 28, 2013)

I still prefer PathFinder's implementation of tabs to Maverick's, so still won't be using Finder much. But will have to see how they've implemented tags.

I do wish they would bring back colour to the sidebar


----------



## Jonny_Evorack (Nov 6, 2013)

I haven't really noticed much difference to be honest...

Then again, I live mostly in the terminal and Chrome on my Mac. Don't do much more!

Cheers

Jonny
Evorack


----------



## Hassan (Nov 13, 2013)

Raymii said:


> I like the tabs in the file manager/finder. I hope the improved battery life helps when data center visits taken longer then expectes.


So much of this. Been running it for about a week now and I've been very impressed, especially with the new tagging system.


----------



## marlencrabapple (Nov 18, 2013)

What are all of you using for web dev? I've had this thing for a litle under a week and I've settled on Textmate and cyberduck so far, since I don't want to pay $70 for a text editor I might not like, and pretty much every single FTP/SFTP client is either abandoned or broken.


----------



## jarland (Nov 19, 2013)

marlencrabapple said:


> What are all of you using for web dev? I've had this thing for a litle under a week and I've settled on Textmate and cyberduck so far, since I don't want to pay $70 for a text editor I might not like, and pretty much every single FTP/SFTP client is either abandoned or broken.


Smultron. Best editor I ever used. Cyber duck is good. Mostly I use nano over ssh to be perfectly honest. Remote everything.


----------



## KS_Samuel (Nov 21, 2013)

I honestly have not noticed much different in day to day use.

Battery life has improved a little and I do get a strange issue with Skype when resuming from sleep.

Was quick to install and no mess. So I'm happy.



marlencrabapple said:


> What are all of you using for web dev? I've had this thing for a litle under a week and I've settled on Textmate and cyberduck so far, since I don't want to pay $70 for a text editor I might not like, and pretty much every single FTP/SFTP client is either abandoned or broken.


I tend to use ZendStudio. But it was a work purchase. I really like it though and works pretty well on Mac so if you can afford it then it's worth it.


----------



## jcaleb (Nov 22, 2013)

my mom is using mavericks now


----------



## Raymii (Nov 23, 2013)

One thing I dislike is that the dock has a different colour than in mountain lion when it is on the left or right of the screen. Battery life improvements? Haven't noticed much yet, for the rest, quite stable.


----------



## marlencrabapple (Nov 23, 2013)

Managed to get a full 8 hours out of Mavericks on a rMBP 13" with constant usage at work yesterday. Not sure what's more surprising, me working for 8 hours straight without a break or having a laptop come anywhere near its advertised battery life with regular usage.


----------



## mcmyhost (Nov 23, 2013)

jarland said:


> Smultron. Best editor I ever used. Cyber duck is good. Mostly I use nano over ssh to be perfectly honest. Remote everything.


Finally found another user.. What's weird is that the program is free online but $.99 in the App Store.


----------

